# Milia under eyes?



## britney54 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, well a few weeks ago, I got milia underneath my eyes, from using my Urban Decay 24/7 pencil concealer.




Well actually, I'm not quite sure if they are milia are just clogged pores, but when I researched it, it sounds like it's milia. Anyhow, has anyone experienced this from cosmetics?

1. How long does it take for it to go away? I've stopped using my Urban Decay concealer, along with any other concealer. It hasn't gone away, but I think they've started to get smaller, though.

2. While I'm waiting for them to go away, should I not use any foundation/concealer what so ever under my eyes? I'd like to use something to coverup my dark circles, but if that's just going to make the milia worse than I won't use anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 29, 2009)

From Paula begoun:

If what you have around your eyes are whitish, solid bumps that are not inflamed and haven't changed in size, then they are most likely milia, though a dermatologist or physician could tell you definitively what they are. If what you have is indeed milia, they are filled with skin cells and lipids generated in the oil gland/hair follicle. It turns out milia are very common, occurring in women and men of all ages from infants to adults, and they often show up around the eyes and cheeks. There is no research or information anywhere showing that milia is the result of not using an eye cream.

Milia can be left alone safely, but they can also be removed by a physician with a tiny incision using a cutting-edge needle and then removing the stuff inside the pore. Milia can also be effectively removed with lasers or microdermabrasion (Sources: emedicine.com/DERM/topic265.htm and Lasers in Surgery and Medicine, December 1997, pages 13-19).

.................................................. ..................

Try stepping up the exfoliaton and see if the helps.

I wouldn't stop wearing make up over the milia - it will eventually heal on its own.

One makeup trick i do is dust a very light pink eyeshadow, under my eyes. It helps brighten the area with out looking cakey.


----------



## britney54 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks you! I hope it goes away soon, because it doesn't look very good. ): I've also almost always had milia on my cheeks too (which I want to get rid of as well), I think it's genetic since my sister has it as well. But I never had it under my eyes until I started to use the Urban Decay concealer. I've actually never really exfoliated my skin before, so I'll try that, but it will probably be a bit hard to exfoliate under my eyes since the skin is thin &amp; delicate.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 29, 2009)

I've heard that milia can be caused by using a cream eye moisturizer that is too rich for the area. Maybe swap to a gel if you haven't already?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 29, 2009)

Try mixing a tsp of baking soda with just enough liquid cleanser, to make a runny paste.

Gently rub the paste in small circular motions, over the milia.

Do this for a minute or two - you don't want to hurt the area.

Rince well as the soda can leave a bit of a residue.

Do this no more than every other day - hopefull it will help clear up the milia.


----------



## purplejasmine (Jun 29, 2009)

i have developed milia on the same spots at least twice or three times in my entire life so far.

i was a little kid when i got it for the first time so it didnt bug me as much. i left it there the way it was and it healed on its own. though i think it took quite a lot of time...

the most recent one i absolutely blame on bio oil!

anyhoo i wouldnt recommend what i did to get rid of it... i squeezed the area, tried to dig the white stuff out of the skin by using a needle etc... i did get it out, but it was pretty bizarre and barbaric (thank god it didnt leave any scars!)

i think u should see a doc if it bothers u so much. in the mean time, u may wanna stay away from those oily cosmetic products for now.


----------

